# Here are some Special arrow I've built



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

A little background on why I've built these. My only daughter is getting married in July and from the time she was a little girl she dreamed of having a Medieavl wedding at a castle. Well we decided to make it happen for her and were in luck to find just a place not too far away. There is a castle in Franklinton, Louisiana set up just for weddings. http://www.louisianacastle.com/

Anyway I've decided to go as an Archer of the time and use my Longbow as part of my props. But I did need period correct arrows and a quiver. After seeing the prices for these on line, I decided to build my own. I've been building arrows for many years, but nothing like these. No glue, no plastic nocks and I cut my own feathers. I did order some period correct broadheads that haven't arrived yet, but here is what the arrows look like so far. Let me know what you think.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Them look good, So are you going to be shooting them or are the for looks. She should be proud.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

100% 2cool.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

They are just for looks really as I used 3/8 dowel rods for the shafts. If I'd known they would turn out so good I'd look for some real shafts. The problem is finding 3/8 shafts as that is the ferral size on the period broadheads. Might build some 11/32 ones and just use modern heads for hunting, but after the time it takes to get them right, not sure I'd want to shoot them.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

bountyhunter said:


> They are just for looks really as I used 3/8 dowel rods for the shafts. If I'd known they would turn out so good I'd look for some real shafts. The problem is finding 3/8 shafts as that is the ferral size on the period broadheads. Might build some 11/32 ones and just use modern heads for hunting, but after the time it takes to get them right, not sure I'd want to shoot them.


I can understand that. When I first got into Traditional Archery I made everything. I had more tied up in a dozen arrows than I did my bow. They were pretty though. Something about doing it all yourself that makes it that much better. One day I want to flint my own point and build some like the Indians might have used.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like you "self nocked' them. What did you use to cut the slot?? I use 3 hacksaw blades taped together.

THE JAMMER


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Looks like you "self nocked' them. What did you use to cut the slot?? I use 3 hacksaw blades taped together.
> 
> THE JAMMER


Well I didn't have a clue how to even start, so I tried a couple of different methods. The 36" dowels gave me some room for errors on the arrows...

What I ended up doing is taking a drill bit close to the same size as my string and drilled a hole 3/8" from the end of the dowel. I then took a smaller bit and drilled two more holes between the first one and the end.
Pic-1

Next I put the dowel in my vise and used my jig saw to cut from the end of the dowel along the outer edges of the first to holes deep enough to connect with the top of the third bigger hole.
Pic-2

Last I sanded the end to round it into shape and sanded the nock channel smooth.
Pic-3

Since then I've read a lot more on the subject and it seems your method is what is used by most folks doing this. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

They look great, I hope there are a couple of people there who appreciate you fine work.

I think you could shoot a squirrel or a rabbit with one no problem.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> They look great, I hope there are a couple of people there who appreciate you fine work.
> 
> I think you could shoot a squirrel or a rabbit with one no problem.


My daughter, son-in-law and my sister will appreciate them.

I'm already researching materials to build a set for hunting. 23/64 inch POC shifts are pretty close to 3/8 and both Woodsman and Snuffers makes heads to fit them. Now I'm trying to figure which feathers to go with. The ones I made there are really flu-flu which as you say are great for small game. I'm looking for a feather cutter for Old English Cut, but haven't found one yet. Who knows, I might have to try on a rabbit, we have a bunch of them on our property.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The hacksaw blades work very well. Be sure and cut across the grain to give it strength. After the initial cut is made, then fold some sand paper, insert it into the slot, and start smoothing it out. I got to where I could actually make the bottom of the slot larger than the top, making an actual snap nock, where the string "snapped in."

I then would use the artificial sinew, although I have used some real sinew, to wrap the bottom of the feather shaft, and wrap it up close to the bottom of the nock slot, to further strengthen it.

It's fun making your own stuff.

THE JAMMER



bountyhunter said:


> Well I didn't have a clue how to even start, so I tried a couple of different methods. The 36" dowels gave me some room for errors on the arrows...
> 
> What I ended up doing is taking a drill bit close to the same size as my string and drilled a hole 3/8" from the end of the dowel. I then took a smaller bit and drilled two more holes between the first one and the end.
> Pic-1
> ...


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

MAN THEY LOOK SWEET


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> The hacksaw blades work very well. Be sure and cut across the grain to give it strength. After the initial cut is made, then fold some sand paper, insert it into the slot, and start smoothing it out. I got to where I could actually make the bottom of the slot larger than the top, making an actual snap nock, where the string "snapped in."
> 
> I then would use the artificial sinew, although I have used some real sinew, to wrap the bottom of the feather shaft, and wrap it up close to the bottom of the nock slot, to further strengthen it.
> 
> ...


What kind of shafts are you using?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Regular Port Orford cedar. Same as I use for all of my arrows.

THE JAMMER


bountyhunter said:


> What kind of shafts are you using?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures. The quality sucks, because to get close enough to see detail, it got blurry, but at least you can see the nocks. These particular ones were with turkey feathers from a turkey I shot ( with a shotgun, unfortunately), that I split, cut, and burned with a feather burner.

Not trying to hijack the thread, just trying to show what I think is some neat stuff. The more guys we get doing these kinds of things the better, as far as I'm concerned.

THE JAMMER


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Very neat stuff guys! One of these days..........


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Regular Port Orford cedar. Same as I use for all of my arrows.
> 
> THE JAMMER


What size 11/32 or 23/64?


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool....good job!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The big ones-- 23/64 just for more strength.

THE JAMMER



bountyhunter said:


> What size 11/32 or 23/64?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That's what I was thinking, the bigger the better for the self nocks. Thanks!


----------

